# Eclipse for Australia!!!



## atosk930 (May 9, 2013)

*Calling for help from the Aussies of CR.*

If you plan on photographing the eclipse, please post some images you capture. Looks like the majority of the globe won't be able to experience it. Posted two links below that might help anyone with timing.

http://www.space.com/21016-australia-two-solar-eclipses-six-months.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57583608-76/fiery-annular-solar-eclipse-to-be-broadcast-live-on-internet/

PS: Please take caution when shooting into the sun.


----------

